# alltrax spm



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

has anyone tried the new alltrax spm 72 volt controller good bad ??


----------



## redcelt007 (Oct 2, 2008)

I installed an SPM 72 volt 500 amp controller in my 93 Mazda B2200. Except for some difficulty with deciding how I want to set the throttle curves, I really like the software interface. The monitoring screen is a great tool for gathering data while you drive. I'm planning on installing some type of laptop stand inside the truck cab so I can see the screen better as I'm driving. What type of vehicle do you have yours installed in? I would be interested in seeing how you set up the throttle curves for best results.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Im putting it in a jr dragster to race 1/8 mile trying to go 7.90 at under 85 miles hr should weight under 350 pounds ,D&D ES-15-6, either the alltrax or the solution jr cant decide yet


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

jr dragster said:


> Im putting it in a jr dragster to race 1/8 mile trying to go 7.90 at under 85 miles hr should weight under 350 pounds ,D
> &D ES-15-6, either the alltrax or the solution jr cant decide yet


If budget is not an issue then go for the soliton.

Much higher voltage and peak power. A couple of bonuses with contractors thrown in etc.


----------



## mik420 (May 10, 2011)

I purchased one of the 72300 controllers, and it ran for about 5 min. and then it said M plus overtemp contacted alltrex so I returned the unit to him, they said it tested fine, send it back to me, did same thing, contacted them again, they sent me a brand-new unit, same problem.so I ended up switching back to my 7245 controller and got my money back. They said it was probably an internal problem with the controller something about the temperature leads being too long. There was no overheat on any of the wiring or cabling


----------

